# High's and Low's



## tele (Jun 2, 2014)

My wife and I were at the point of separation. It took me changing my entire outlook on life and family to turn it all around. It has been a long road but a good one at times.

We are in our 11 month and it has been going good. 

I do have some concerns still and hopefully I can get some advice on this.

My W will go through times were she really doesn't want to talk to me or be flirty of sorts. These will last 2 to 3 weeks when she get this way.

Is my mind overacting or is this something that I should discuss.

Because when it stays this way for this amount of time, I start to be overly flirty and want to be around her more to satisfy what I need. Then she feels suffocated. 

Any advice would be great!


----------



## grushim1239 (Apr 13, 2015)

tele said:


> My wife and I were at the point of separation. It took me changing my entire outlook on life and family to turn it all around. It has been a long road but a good one at times.
> 
> We are in our 11 month and it has been going good.
> 
> ...


It is something that needs to be discussed. It sounds like there is a reason that she's unhappy (at least during those times). 

My husband and I were recently separated for 4 months, and have been reconciled for 4 months. I have been the same way with my husband for the past month. I'm not happy, at all. Things are the same as they were before. He's very needy and somewhat controlling. I feel suffocated. I'm a very outgoing person. I love to laugh and have a good time. I feel like he smothers that person into misery.


----------



## tele (Jun 2, 2014)

That is what she has told me in the past. Being needed of sorts. If I back off and just do the things I want to do it gives her the space she needs. 

For you and yours. Talk to him about it. talking has been the best thing for us.


----------



## grushim1239 (Apr 13, 2015)

tele said:


> That is what she has told me in the past. Being needed of sorts. If I back off and just do the things I want to do it gives her the space she needs.
> 
> For you and yours. Talk to him about it. talking has been the best thing for us.


I have talked to him about it until I'm blue in the face.

Last night I put my foot down and went to dinner with my best friend of 16 years (female). I had two drinks while at dinner. When he got home, I was already home. He pitched a complete fit because I had two drinks.


----------

